# Rescue Dog Wanted



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be in a position to (hopefully) offer a home to a rescue dog in December (as I have 2 weeks off work).

I am looking at so many sites offering unwanted dogs (it's heartbreaking) but thought I would also ask on here if anyone has any recommendations of sites, dogs, etc that may be applicable.

Unfortunately I am only able to consider dogs who are:

Ok to be left for approx 4-5 hrs a day
Get on with other dogs - they would be a companion for my dog Toby (GSD/Lab)
Be ok with cats - I have 2
Not be too much of a handful around livestock - we now live in an area with alot of animals grazing & Toby is more than enough for me to cope with regarding trying to chase them!

I am an inexpereinced dog owner (we only got Toby in January) but do regularly attend obedience classes & would continue with the new arrival.

Our new house is a 3 bed detached, few neighbours, loads of open spaces for long walks, a large secure garden so lots of room to run around in.

Me & my OH work full time but would have a neighbour come in & check on the dogs in the day & they would also have free access to the garden (which is not visible from the road & fully secure). I know that working full time is not ideal for being a dog owner & will rule out alot of dogs for us but some dogs may be ok with this. Toby has never shown any SA, never been destructive, etc & is a an all round happy dog.

The dogs would have free reign of the house & garden (with access to the garden during the day).

We don't have kids & don't plan to but my OH does have 2 (6 & 8 yrs) that stay occasionally. They are brillaint with Toby & know how to behave around animals but would obviously always be supervised as they are already.

We are not planning on moving ever (once was enough!) & do not plan to take any holidays in the near future.

Toby tends to prefer large male dogs as he loves to play rough & tumble. He loves long walks, playing ball & is such a friendly boy that I would love him to have a friend. Unfortunately I had hoped to get a staff as my next dog but he does not appear keen on any we have met so far.

My post isn't just laziness & not bothering to look, it's just that there are *so many *dogs to look at at & I know that lot of people work with rescues on here & may have suggestions.

Thanks for any suggestions or advice you can give me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I will be in a position to (hopefully) offer a home to a rescue dog in December (as I have 2 weeks off work).
> 
> I am looking at so many sites offering unwanted dogs (it's heartbreaking) but thought I would also ask on here if anyone has any recommendations of sites, dogs, etc that may be applicable.
> 
> ...


(Mick) Raindog seems to be busting at the seams with huskies at the moment!

My own breed - the weimaraner - there are a fair few of those in rescue too if you go to WCGB and look at dogs in need there may be one for you!
Margaritta Booker would be your contact, her number is on the WCGB website!

Then of course there are the poor staffies - but you don't need me to tell you how many of those are in rescue do you.

There is also Rescue Remedies - who post on here quite a lot - they have some very 'worthy' dogs in! One's name escapes me at the moment!

All the best!
DT


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks DT, I spoke to Dee @ RR on Sunday as I have been watching Archie (GSD/Collie) for some time but unfortunately he isn't suitable for us. She did pass on deatils for the BigGSD website which has some beautiful dogs on there.

I must admit I love the look of huskies but not sure about them with the cats & if they are a bit much for inexperienced owners such as myself.

Toby isn't overly keen on staffs, not sure if this is just due to the ones we've met (never met an agressive one though .... just the scary JRT's!!) he just doesn't seem interested in them which is a shame as I love 'em!

Will definitely check out the WCGB (in between supposedly working - oops!). 

It's so depressing looking at so many beautiful, lovely dogs, some of which have been so neglected. I wish I could give up work & adopt loads but unfotunately that's just not going to happen


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks DT, I spoke to Dee @ RR on Sunday as I have been watching Archie (GSD/Collie) for some time but unfortunately he isn't suitable for us. She did pass on deatils for the BigGSD website which has some beautiful dogs on there.
> 
> I must admit I love the look of huskies but not sure about them with the cats & if they are a bit much for inexperienced owners such as myself.
> 
> ...


There is a young boy (south I believe) who they are desperate to get into a forster home asap! Seems he is having to live outside! maybe you could start with fostering! Tasha NFP will be able to tell you more about him!


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Where abouts in the country are you and how far aer you willing to travel?

Obviously rescues dogs change on pretty much a weekly basis so what we have in now (hopefully wont still be with us in December) but we are able to cat test, child test and livestock test (our kennels are at a large stables so the dogs regularly see the horses) we also have a large proportion of dogs in foster so we'll be able to assess how well they will cope with being left etc.

If Hereford is too far for you I might be able to suggest some good rescues in your area to check out


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

If you like GSDs check this place out

German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> If you like GSDs check this place out
> 
> German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians


Thanks for that  ... I am constantly on that site at the moment !!! There are a couple on there that may be suitable - it's just the work thing that may be a problem for alot of dogs.

I am looking at quite a few sites but really would welcome suggestions form everyone


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Check out Rescue Helpers Unite Forum - Powered by vBulletin in the dogs wanting homes section


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> Check out Rescue Helpers Unite Forum - Powered by vBulletin in the dogs wanting homes section


Thanks francesandjohn - I am a member on there anyway, I'd just forgotten about that site ..... I've looked at far too many rescue sites with unwanted dogs lately


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for that  ... I am constantly on that site at the moment !!! There are a couple on there that may be suitable - it's just the work thing that may be a problem for alot of dogs.
> 
> I am looking at quite a few sites but really would welcome suggestions form everyone


I know i had a sneaky peak and wished i hadn't :scared: some lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Where are you in the UK Cleo? (don't worry I ain't out to hunt ya down)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Where are you in the UK Cleo? (don't worry I ain't out to hunt ya down)


LOL, we are out in the sticks in Norfolk now. Am in danger of picking up the accent already :scared:. Near a village called Southery, near Downham Market but I'm quite willing to travel to go & meet a potential friend for Toby.

Today was the first day I have left him all day as I had to go back to work after having 2weeks off to settle in the cats & Toby. They are all fine & Toby was such a good boy today but I think he would really benefit from another dog especially during the day.

I was worrying about him so much today - it's definitely me that has the seperation anxiety!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, we are out in the sticks in Norfolk now. Am in danger of picking up the accent already :scared:. Near a village called Southery, near Downham Market but I'm quite willing to travel to go & meet a potential friend for Toby.
> 
> Today was the first day I have left him all day as I had to go back to work after having 2weeks off to settle in the cats & Toby. They are all fine & Toby was such a good boy today but I think he would really benefit from another dog especially during the day.
> 
> I was worrying about him so much today - it's definitely me that has the seperation anxiety!!


There is a rescue on the East coast that Hobo does a fair bit for! there name escapes me!
Nope it don't! T'is called the Ark!
I home checked one of there home checkers recently! Sounds a nice place!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Here ya go Cleo!
The ark
The Ark Animal Rescue


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

And then there is Doris Banham!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> If you like GSDs check this place out
> 
> German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians


Kodi!! im in love with him


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Here ya go Cleo!
> The ark
> The Ark Animal Rescue


The Ark also have alot of dogs in that arent on their website, so it worth emailing them and letting them know what sort of dog you are looking for and they will get back to you :thumbup:

They also tend to have a few waiting for new homes but that are staying in their original homes till a new forever home is found


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

MissusMayhem said:


> Kodi!! im in love with him


They always have some lovely GSDs on here, i fall in love every time i sneak a peak


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> They always have some lovely GSDs on here, i fall in love every time i sneak a peak


i know me too!!
i wanted to foster for them but hubbys on sick at the mo 
and they dont cover food costs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks DT & ninja - I've just had a quick look & like the look of Bear but he is unknown with cats 

Tyson also looks like a possibility as he's lived with a cat, I will mail them tomorrow & give a bit more info regarding my lifestyle, etc to see what dogs they could recommend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks DT & ninja - I've just had a quick look & like the look of Bear but he is unknown with cats
> 
> Tyson also looks like a possibility as he gets on with cats, I will mail them tomorrow & give a bit more info regarding my lifestyle, etc to see what dogs they could recommend.


Erm 'lifestyle' should we be scared


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm 'lifestyle' should we be scared


:lol: 
Now if it was yours DT then that i would have said "be afraid, be very afraid"   xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm 'lifestyle' should we be scared


LOL, I am sooo boring now. Walking, gardening & bit of fishing is about as exciting as it gets nowadays 

If only work didn't get in the way of those things then I would be truly happy :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have just spoken to a man from vigil gsd rescue who has suggested a couple of dogs that may be suitable pending a homecheck, etc - am so excited as I really think that Toby would benefit from having another dog around


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

German shepherd rescues

ARAS and German Shepherd Inn: Bedford: ARAS Dog Rescue Mainly German Shepherds, but all needy dogs are taken in and given care and attention until they can be rehomed. Always have German Shepherds of varying ages requiring new homes. 
Biggsd: Biggsd - German Shepherd Rescue - gsd rescue Biggsd helps to coordinate the rescue and rehoming of GSDs throughout the UK. There are always many GSDs (and a few other breeds) featured on the site looking for new homes. There is also an active community of GSDs lovers and experts offering advice on the forum. 
Cefni German Shepherd Rescue: National: Cefni German Shepherd Rescue German Shepherd Rescue rehoming of dogs nationwide volunteers with excellent knowledge of the breed, behavioural problems, dog handling, alsation and GSD breeds considered too. 
German Shepherd Dog Rehoming~ North East: Newcastle: index North East based GSD rehoming organisation 
German Shepherd Forum: Leeds, Yorkshire, UK: GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM - HOME Not just a forum, this is a web site with a forum attached. For all German Shepherds, Owners and Enthusiasts. Includes online forum and rescue page 
German Shepherd Rescue Scotland: German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs Rescuing and re-homing German Shepherds in Scotland. Also have an online store selling great GSD gifts. 
German Shepherd Rescue South: Ashford, Middlesex: German Shepherd Rescue South based in Hampshire - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs in the South of England Home rescue,re-homing unwanted German Shepherd Dogs in Home Counties, Hampshire, Surrey, Bedfordshire, Kent, Berkshire 
German Shepherd Rescue UK Ltd: Scotland/North England/Birmingham: German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians German Shepherd rescue and rehoming service 
German Shepherds UK: German Shepherds UK • Index page Forum all about the breed of German Shepherds 
HUGS Rescue: Powys/Wales: HUGS Welsh German Shepherd Dog Rescue in Wales (Alsatian) Hope and Understanding for German Shepherd dogs. A newly formed rescue, based in mid-Wales, dedicated to the rescue, assessment & rehoming of gsds. 
Maggies pet rescue & rehoming service: Pitsea Essex: MAGGIES PET RESCUE - GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE Rescue and where possible rehoming of healthy german shepher dogs. 
Second-Chances gsd rescue: Edinburgh, Scotland: Second-chances for German Shepherds German Shepherd rescue organisation for Scotland and north england, we are a registered Scottish charity No 28175 
Southern Counties GSD Rescue: Home Counties: German Shepherd rescue | GSD rescue and Alsatian rescue dogs | Southern Counties German Shepherd Rescue re-homing stray, abused, and unwanted German shepherd dogs and poundies throughout the home counties 
Sussex German Shepherd Rescue: National organisation: German Shepherd Rescue-gsd rescue-throughout the uk Rescue and re-homing throughout the UK and Ireland please come and join our forum. 
Lancashire gsd rescue: Preston lancashire: TED KEWLEY Rescuing and rehoming German Shepherds in Lancashire and surrounding areas and North Wales. Please note that we are unable to take dogs with behavioural problems but can give you names of good dog trainers in our area 
UK German Shepherd Rescue: National Organisation http://www.ukgermanshepherdrescue.co.uk/: Rescuing & rehoming German Shepherd dogs & puppies throughout the UK. 
Watford German Shepherd Help and Information: Watford, Hertfordshire: Watford GSD Help & Information We offer free help and advice to German Shepherd dog owners on topics such as Health and behaviour issues. 
Wiltshire German Shepherd Rescue: GSD Lifeline Rescue for German Shepherds in need of a new home in Wiltshire and the South West. (Forum style site)


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Breed rescues
Dog Rescue Pages - UK breed rescue organisations


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Breed rescues
> Dog Rescue Pages - UK breed rescue organisations


Wow, thanks so much for all those links :thumbup:

I will start looking again - in between supposedly working

I would end up having a pack of GSD's if I had my way!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

I would end up having a pack of GSD's if I had my way![/QUOTE]

sounds like me!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MissusMayhem said:


> I would end up having a pack of GSD's if I had my way!


sounds like me![/QUOTE]

It's so unfair I have to work! I had 2 weeks off unpacking (we've just moved) & making sure Toby & the cats were settled in so was either doing a few jobs around the house, gardening or out walking Toby in the middle of the countryside - it was fantastic! I was daydreaning what it would be like if all i had to do all day was walk dogs ..... bliss! :thumbup:

Monday morning was a different story ....


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

West Norfolk RSPCA Rehoming Centre

There is a shepherd there but not sure if sutiable due to working hours? but I may have got that wrong. They are great there....

good luck!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

personally if it were me I'd be doing the same as finding a puppy go look at all the breeds and write out a list of dogs that appeal to you, read up on them shorten the list and then contact the breed rescues.

WCGB have a lovely dog in at the moment thats come from a home with cats but the dogs they have change on a daily basis so its worth getting in touch if your interested in a Weimaraner they certainly have alot of dogs in need of a home.

Do you know what Toby is like with bigger dogs??


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> West Norfolk RSPCA Rehoming Centre
> 
> There is a shepherd there but not sure if sutiable due to working hours? but I may have got that wrong. They are great there....
> 
> good luck!


Thanks, am having a look now. TBH I think either a Lab/GSD/Rottie or X (or similar!) is ideally what we are looking for as Toby seems to like these larger dogs.

There are so many though, it's quite depressing reading though all their histories 

Just hope the dog that we go to meet & like Toby also feels the same!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

nfp20 said:


> personally if it were me I'd be doing the same as finding a puppy go look at all the breeds and write out a list of dogs that appeal to you, read up on them shorten the list and then contact the breed rescues.
> 
> WCGB have a lovely dog in at the moment thats come from a home with cats but the dogs they have change on a daily basis so its worth getting in touch if your interested in a Weimaraner they certainly have alot of dogs in need of a home.
> 
> Do you know what Toby is like with bigger dogs??


It's definitely a larger a breed that I'm looking for as Toby doesn't seem interested in smaller dogs & is actually quite scared of really small dogs such as JRT's as they've always tended to bully him in the past!

I don't know if it's juts the dogs we've met in the past or breed specific but he does seem to prefer labs/GSDs/Rotties or that type of cross.

I, personally, wanted a staff as I love the breed but he has never met a staff he's liked - he's tolerated one & that's it!

I think the main problem is going to be finding a dog that doesn't mind being left too much. I know this isn't ideal for any dog but when we got Toby he was used to this set up (the rescue told us his previous owners used to leave him for 12hrs+ a day ). He seems fine, is happy, relaxed, never destructive or clingy so hopefully we can find another dog that can be left for more than 3 hrs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

BBM sent me a link to a right sweetie last night! the link it on my wall! Not really a true rescue I guess - BUT - certainly does need saving!
Take a look at him! and so sweet curled up with that cat!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> BBM sent me a link to a right sweetie last night! the link it on my wall! Not really a true rescue I guess - BUT - certainly does need saving!
> Take a look at him! and so sweet curled up with that cat!


OMG - he is so beautiful! That pic of him with the cat is lovely, the only problem being is that he is still quite young so will probably need more time spent with him than I am able to (unfortunately) give to a younger dog. I think an older dog would be more suitable

Thanks ever so much for everyones suggestions though :thumbup:
I have followed up all the links, made calls, sent emails, etc & have already made few calls to rescue centres.


----------

